# Bad Ems und umgebung



## HaPPy_Rider (25. August 2006)

Wo fahrt ihr die aus der nähe von bad ems kommen .... Ich fahe von Bad ems hoch zum blös kopf u. dann nach arzbach zum römerturm ... Das is für mich (anfänger) eine ganz schöne strecke wenn man dann zurück quer felt ein fährt sie is nicht zu schwer aber auch nicht zu leicht. Dann fahre ich öffters noch von der Sporkenburg runter das is auch ganz lustig also richtung arzbach... also wenn ihr noch trails wisst dann immer raus damit weil jeden 2 tag das gleich o0 musst nit sein 

gr33tz HR


----------



## Blut-Engel (26. August 2006)

Hi Du,
wir sind erst vor kurzem aus Bad Ems weggezogen. Wir fahren aber noch oft dort vorbei, dann gehts an der Lahn weiter Richtung Obernhof, Jammertal, Singhofen, Mühlbachtal, Nassau,... (von und wieder bis nach Bad Ems ca. 40 km und 550 Hm). Melde dich einfach mal, wenn du Lust hast eine Runde mitzufahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don0815 (2. September 2006)

hi, bin auch aus ems und fahr so ab und an mal ein bißchen im wald rum, auch meistens da oben um die kliniken und kemmenau und dann je nachdem auch über arzbach zurück. was auch nicht übel ist, ist rauf auf den concordiaturm und dann, wenn du vor dem turm stehst rechts den sehr sehr schmalen weg runter. ich hab mir aber auch mal einfach eine wanderkarte gekauft, zumindest für die grobe richtung. es gibt schon ein paar nette strecken, die man auch mal abend so in einer stunde abradeln kann.


----------



## kreuzberg (3. September 2006)

Tag auch,
bin seit kurzem nach Arenberg gezogen. Ich fahre meist Schmittenhöhe und dann ins Lahntal. Vielleicht kann man sich für das kommende Wochenende auf ne Tour verabreden. Ich fahre ein HAI Q One, und Konditionsmäßig bin ich Mittelfeld, also so Touren um die 40 KM, mehr geht noch nit...
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## HaPPy_Rider (6. September 2006)

Ja am liebsten fahre ich freeride und downhill (wenn man das bei den kleinen bergen so nennen kann) Wie weit ich fahre weis ich garnicht ich meist auch übern blöskopf hoch zum römer turm und dann quer durch den wald zurück... 
Interesser wäre schon da für mal ne tour am wochende aber ich spiele noch handball deswegen muss ich kucken mit den spielen am we... Wer interesse hat der kann sich ja mal über icq msn oder privat massage melden 
gr33tz


----------



## Jensolator (21. September 2006)

Wenn ihr es bis zur Panzerstraße schafft gibt es auch ein paar nette Ecken.
Z.B. Richtung Arzheim/Arenberg. Da gibt es versteckte Singeltrails um ein Bachtal. Das ist nach dem Wintersbornerbachtal das westliche.


----------



## kanonendale (24. Oktober 2006)

Ist eine schöne Gegend hier, auch wenn der ganze Schotter auf den Wegen nervt.

Bin mit meinem Rad an der Mosel groß geworden, daher war die Umstellung nicht so groß.

Ich fahre im ganzen Umkreis.
Richtung: 

-Nassau (Mühlbachtal, Jammertal)
-Köppel über Welschneudorf oder Neuhäusel
-Lahnstein - Braubach über Frücht (Schweizertal isnix uphill, da zu schmal durch Geländerpfosten)
- Braubach - Rheinsteig - Dachsenhausen - alte Bahntrasse - Limespfad

Tut mir den Gefallen und fahrt keine Abkürzungen in den Trails. Ist echt übel wenn man so manche Schneisen sieht. Nutzt die schwierigen Stellen lieber um eure Fahrtechnik zu trainieren. Denn geradeaus kann jeder und den Förster freuts auch. Theoretisch dürfen wir ja gar nicht über die Trails fahren. Also, immer schön auf dem Weg bleiben, auch wenns schwierig wird.


----------



## WW-Horst (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem das mit den pm und E-Mail nicht richtig anläuft meine definitive Frage:
wer fährt denn nun wirklich im Lahntal? Ich bin hier schon seit 4 Jahren unterwegs und treffe nur sehr selten Endurofahrer!


----------



## kanonendale (1. November 2006)

Na ich.

Kannst Dich ja mal melden. Zwar fahre ich ein Marathon-Bike, scheue aber vor einer schönen Abfahrt nicht zurück.

LG


----------



## WW-Horst (17. November 2006)

Na dann los! Ich habe DIr meine Daten je per PM geschickt, jetzt bist Du am Drücker! DIe heutige Fahrt um 14.00 haste schon mal verpaßt *g*


----------



## Airhaenz (17. November 2006)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Na dann los! Ich habe DIr meine Daten je per PM geschickt, jetzt bist Du am Drücker! DIe heutige Fahrt um 14.00 haste schon mal verpaßt *g*




Horst,

wenn du am Wochenende an der Lahn unterwegs bist, wäre ich immer für ne Enduro Schandtat bereit. Waren im Juli mal zusammen mit Dave an der Lahn, nur so als kleine Erinnerungsstütze.
Wenn du dennoch oder gerade deswgen Lust hast mal ne PM zu schicken - das war der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.
Du hattest so vom Mühlbachtal geschwärmt, würde ich immer noch gerne kennen lernen.
Wir mussten uns leider an der Stelle verabschieden, weil Andy ja die Bremsleitung gerissen war.

Ride On, Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (18. November 2006)

Hallo Jochen,
ja ich erinnere mich so dunkel. KLaro, Mühlbachtal ist schon eine kleiner Juwel  . Ich mache meist Mittwoch Nachmittag und Freitagnachmittag eine kleine Tour, am WE je nach Planung. KOmmenden Samstag ist ne Lahntour geplant, sicher auf Singletrails S2-3, das wär doch was.  

Mein letzter Beitrag bezog sich übrigens darauf, daß ich mich nicht gerne per Beiträge verabrede, sondern vorher telefonisch KOntakt aufnehmen möchte, um den Treffpunkt auszumachen, da wir hier keinen klar definierten Startpunkt haben. Leider hat das bisher in diesem Beitrag noch mit keinem einzigen Poster geklappt, trotz PM, das frustriert mich und bestätigt mich im Vorurteil, daß halt doch nicht soviel hier gefahrten wird.  

Ich fahre dennoch lieber in Gesellschaft, auch aus Sicherheitsgründen.  

Also Ansage an Adreas: melde Dich einfach, Du hast alle Nummern von mir, ich habe nix.  

Jochen: ich schick Dir ne PM mit Telefonnr., maile Diene Angaben zurück, damit wir uns verrabreden. können.


----------



## WW-Horst (18. November 2006)

Hallo Jochen,
schön, daß Du Dich meldest.Schicke Dir ne PM!


----------



## kanonendale (18. November 2006)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> DIe heutige Fahrt um 14.00 haste schon mal verpaßt *g*



Hallo Horst,

ist ja auch schöner als arbeiten, aber leider sieht das mein Chef anders.

Vor 15 Uhr geht bei mir gar nichts, aber dann . . .

Am besten ist bei mir das Wochenende, aber da bin ich sehr flexibel. Vieleicht schon das Nächste? 

Call you.

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Airhaenz (18. November 2006)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> , maile Diene Angaben zurück, damit wir uns verrabreden. können.



Erledigt


----------



## WW-Horst (18. November 2006)

kanonendale schrieb:


> Hallo Horst,
> ??
> ??ist ja auch schöner als arbeiten, aber leider sieht das mein Chef anders.
> ??
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. November 2006)

Blut-Engel schrieb:


> ... an der Lahn weiter Richtung Obernhof, Jammertal, Singhofen, Mühlbachtal, Nassau,... (von und wieder bis nach Bad Ems ca. 40 km und 550 Hm).  ...


Moinsen,
kannst du mir sagen, ob sich die obige Aussage (was hm und km betrifft) auf den Lahnhöhenweg bezieht oder ob es eine "eigene" Tour ist. Vielleicht kannst du mir zu Mühlbach- und Jammertal auch was bzgl. der Schwierigkeit (Singletrail-Skala) sagen? 

Thx und
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (19. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> kannst du mir sagen, ob sich die obige Aussage (was hm und km betrifft) auf den Lahnhöhenweg bezieht oder ob es eine "eigene" Tour ist. Vielleicht kannst du mir zu Mühlbach- und Jammertal auch was bzgl. der Schwierigkeit (Singletrail-Skala) sagen?
> 
> Thx und
> ...


Hai Stefan,
hmm, km und HM hab ich länger schon nicht mehr gemessen. Mühlbach- und Dörsdbachtal sind weitgehend Lahnhöhenweg, die Tour veranschlagt meist 2 Stunden, schätzungsweise 400 hm. Meistens baue ich die Strecke in eine "eigene" Tour ein, die dann mehrere Abstecher hat, so S2 bis max. S3, Stellen S4 nur sehr vereinzelt. Der Lahnhöhenweg ist ja nicht schwer, aber seeehr schön. Das Mühlbachtal hat eine Stelle S2, im Jammertal gibt es links vom Bach kaum Schwierigkeiten (S1), die rechte Seite ist interessanter, aber der Einstieg schwer zu finden, da nicht auf der Wanderroute gelegen.


----------



## dave (19. November 2006)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Kommenden Samstag ist ne Lahntour geplant, sicher auf Singletrails S2-3, das wär doch was.



aha? trifft sich ja gut, dass ich nächstes we wieder im lande bin.  
je nach mitfahrern könnten wir jochen ja dann auch davids abfahrt zeigen!



WW-Horst schrieb:


> Der Lahnhöhenweg ist ja nicht schwer, aber seeehr schön. Das Mühlbachtal hat eine Stelle S2, im Jammertal gibt es links vom Bach kaum Schwierigkeiten (S1), die rechte Seite ist interessanter, aber der Einstieg schwer zu finden, da nicht auf der Wanderroute gelegen.



horst meint dabei links bzw. rechts bezüglich der flussrichtung zur lahn hinab, was ja der entgegengesetzten richtung deiner tour entspricht.


----------



## Airhaenz (20. November 2006)

dave schrieb:


> je nach mitfahrern könnten wir jochen ja dann auch davids abfahrt zeigen!



  Ich hab Angst


----------



## >Helge< (20. November 2006)

@ Dave/ Airhaenz:

Da hätte ich eigentlich, wie bei der letzten gemeinsamen Tour schon erwähnt, auch mal Interesse dran! 

......muss aber nächstes WE robboten!


----------



## schnellejugend (20. November 2006)

Ich würde mich auch gerne anhängen, falls euch das nicht zuviel wird.


----------



## WW-Horst (20. November 2006)

Na ja, könnt schon ein bisschen lästig werden, ne 79-jährige Mutter mit zu nehmen.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. November 2006)

Ich fühl mich aber 10 jahre jünger.


----------



## dave (21. November 2006)

na, solange sie dich nicht auf vier rädern aus deinem pflegeheim schieben müssen ... 
ansonsten lautet die antwort übrigens _ja_. 

@helge:
läuft zum glück nicht weg, das kriegen wir schon noch hin! und wenn's wettermäßig so aussehen sollte wie heute, verpaßt du glaube ich auch nicht viel. 

@jochen:
ah, haben wir dich endlich vergrault!?


----------



## Airhaenz (21. November 2006)

dave schrieb:


> @jochen:
> ah, haben wir dich endlich vergrault!?



Nachdem Flo in der Sayner Schweiz mich noch durch einen fein duftenden Hundekot geguidet hat, hatte ich auch schon solche Gedanken. 
Aber die Aktion ging nach hinten los - die ganze Gruppe musste unter den Ausdünstungen leiden  und die SchnelleJungend sah plätzlich ganz schön alt aus  

Da es am We aber höchst wahrscheinlich eh nur durch Pfützen Schlamm und Rinsal geht habe ich auch vor dem gemeinen Westerwald Hundexkrementen kein Schiss


----------



## WW-Horst (22. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

David und ich haben den Nachmittag mit Trailpflege verbracht und den KLostertrail aus dem Dornrößchenschlaf gerissen. Ganz schön stachelig. Außerdem haben wir noch ienen Anlieger in der Abfahrt eingebaut.
Also am Sa freie Bahn mit Marzipan! 
FloBo kommt übrigens nicht mit, also können wir früher starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, noch jemand da?
Am 1.Advent steht eine Tour an. Bei Interesse bitte PM!


----------



## dave (1. Dezember 2006)

viel spass! war ja sehr cool letzte woche.


----------



## kanonendale (2. Dezember 2006)

Glaube ich gerne. Ihr hattet ja super Wettet für Eure Tour. Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.

Aber morgen binde ich mir eine Kerze auf meinen Vorbau und "aufi gehts"!
Bin diesmal mit dabei. 

LG 
Andreas


----------



## Tiger 2001 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei, aber WW-Horst hat mir einen Auftrag mit auf den Weg gegeben.
Den nächsten Ausflug an die Lahn werde ich mir aber nicht entgehen lassen!

Gruß
T.


@All mit Gruß von Horst

Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 bei mir oder um 11.30 am Parkplatz der KLostermühle / Kloster Arnstein.


----------



## dave (4. Dezember 2006)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Den nächsten Ausflug an die Lahn werde ich mir aber nicht entgehen lassen!



Ich hoffentlich auch nicht. Werd' aber erst zu Weihnachten wieder im WW sein.



> Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 bei mir oder um 11.30 am Parkplatz der KLostermühle / Kloster Arnstein.



Für die Treffs habe ich nun auch mal was mit GoogleMaps gebastelt. Das sollte es für die Ortsunkundigen in Zukunft etwas einfacher machen:
http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=obernhof_klostermuehle


----------



## dave (4. Dezember 2006)

kanonendale schrieb:


> Glaube ich gerne. Ihr hattet ja super Wettet für Eure Tour. Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.



wir hatten das tageslicht auf jeden fall voll ausgereizt! 
horst, laurent und ich waren auch schon vormittags unterwegs.

du hattest heute ja bestimmt auch viel spass! das wetter ist hier in KA zumindest genial gewesen.


----------



## kanonendale (4. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> du hattest heute ja bestimmt auch viel spass! das wetter ist hier in KA zumindest genial gewesen.



Das Wetter war echt klasse, dafür habe ich geschwächelt.
Aber was sind schon Grenzen, PHHFFF !

Und neue Anregungen zum Schrauben habe ich auch schon wieder bekommen.
Die gehen wohl nie aus. 

Danke an alle für den Tag, bin wohl schon zu lange im CC-Bereich unterwegs gewesen und habe darüber das Spielen ganz vergessen. Wird aber nachgeholt, versprochen.

LG
Andreas


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Dezember 2006)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hallo, noch jemand da?
> Am 1.Advent steht eine Tour an. Bei Interesse bitte PM!



Bin wieder da und für jede Schandtat zu haben. HAb den ersten Advent feierlich auf La Palma verbracht..~2500hm bergab pro Tag  
(und nen bissel weniger hoch   )


----------



## thyphon2000 (13. März 2008)

Hab den Tread mal ausgegraben,ich bin Emser und Bike neuling ,ich suche mitstreiter die mich in den Schlepptau nehmen.

Ich versuche täglich ab ca.16:15Uhr meine Runden zu drehen, meistens Malberg hoch an der alten Malberbahn oder zur Blöskopfhütte usw. immer ca. 1-2Stunden durch den Wald in der nahen Emser umgebung.

@kanonendale ist was aus deinem geplanten Biketreff in Ems geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1967 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Biker und Bikerinnen aus der Umgebung von Bad Ems.

Ich bin am 27.07.08 auf der Durchreise nach Italien in Bad Ems für einen Tag meine Schwiegermutter besuchen.

Ich wollte vor der Weiterfahrt gegen abend mal ne schöne Runde mit dem Bike in eurer Nähe unternehmen.

Habe aber keinen Plan wo man dort am besten fahren kann.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht was nettes zeigen, sagen oder ein paar gps Daten geben, damit ich den Leuten hier aus dem Ruhrgebiet sagen kann wie schön es bei euch ist.

Gruß


----------

